# Books Worth Revisiting Over and Over



## NM_Presby (Jun 11, 2022)

I've been trying to put together a list of books (outside of Scripture) that I want to ensure I return to multiple times throughout life, so as to really absorb their ideas. Reading broadly is great; but it seems to me that reading a few _really good_ books repeatedly, so as to fully absorb their ideas, is also a beneficial practice. 

So with that in mind, what books would be on your list, if you were to make one?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 11, 2022)

Augustine's _Confessions_, Athanasius's _On the Incarnation of the Word_, John Calvin's _Institutes_, Francis Turretin's _Institutes_, nearly everything that John Owen wrote, J. C. Ryle's _Holiness_, various books by Thomas Watson and Jeremiah Burroughs, to name but a few such works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 11, 2022)

Anything by Hugh Martin or John Colquhoun is worth reading multiple times. In recent years, however, I have started re-reading books by comparatively modern authors, which I found to be earth-shattering when I read the first time around when I was (fairly) newly Reformed. Generally speaking, my reaction to them is meh. I may still largely concur with the point(s) that they are making, but they are not as convincing as I initially thought that they were.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NM_Presby (Jun 12, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Anything by Hugh Martin or John Colquhoun is worth reading multiple times. In recent years, however, I have started re-reading books by comparatively modern authors, which I found to be earth-shattering when I read the first time around when I was (fairly) newly Reformed. Generally speaking, my reaction to them is meh. I may still largely concur with the point(s) that they are making, but they are not as convincing as I initially thought that they were.


I don’t believe I’ve read anything by either of those men. I’ll have to check them out.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 12, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Thomas Watson and Jeremiah Burroughs, to name but a few such works.


I love these Puritans. Add to that Richard Sibbes. I thought, Daniel, you would have also mentioned Octavius Winslow. You have mentioned his works a number of times. His book Help Heavenward is a spiritual gem.

Re Thomas Watson read his classic work on meditation 'A Christian on the Mount'. His Body of Divinity is a full commentary on the WSC. Great work. Re Burroughs, his 'Rare Jewell of Christian Contentment' is one of his great works. He also preached a sermon series on how to handle affliction and persecution. This series is excellent and is published in 3 volumes:

Moses Self Denial (Soli Deo Gloria)
Moses Choice (Northampton Press)
The Excellency of Holy Courage in Evil Times (Puritan Publications)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 12, 2022)

Martyn Lloyd-Jones has been a blessing to me. His book on the Sermon on the Mount is a spiritual gem, also his 'Knowing the Times' is a work you will want to read many times. Add to that his works on Ephesians and Romans. Joel Beeke is an edifying pastor who follows in the legacy of Martyn Lloyd-Jones. A great starting place is his work 'Puritan Reformed Spirituality' then 'A radical comprehensive call to holiness'.

Herman Bavinck and Geerhardus Vos are amongst the best for serious theology. Talking of the Dutch, Van der Groe's work on the Heidelberg Catechism is a tremendous blend of theology and piety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 12, 2022)

Oliver O'Donovan. Anything by him, but primarily _Bonds of Imperfection_.
Augustine, _City of God._
Dante's _Divine Comedy_. I read it every 12-18 months.
WGT Shedd, _Dogmatic Theology_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 12, 2022)

Augustine's _On the Trinity_, _Confessions_, and _City of God_; Calvin's _Institutes_, Luther's _Bondage of the Will_, Edwards's _Treatise on Religious Affections_, Brooks's _Precious Remedies_, Fisher's _Marrow of Modern Divinity_, Marshall's_ Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_, Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_, Vos's _Biblical Theology_ and _Reformed Dogmatics_, Machen's _Christianity and Liberalism_, Sproul's _The Holiness of God_, Ferguson's _The Whole Christ_.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## chuckd (Jun 12, 2022)

Mortification of Sin, Owen
A Call to Prayer, Ryle

Both are short and good to read every year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jun 12, 2022)

The Five Solas Series set
Recovering the Gospel series by Paul Washer
The Potter‘s Freedom by James White
The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen
The Attributes of God by A. W. Pink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 12, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> WGT Shedd, _Dogmatic Theology_


Given the other books in your list were more monumental works, I’m wondering your reasoning for this one. It’s excellent, of course. No doubt about that. I would just like to see your particular reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NM_Presby (Jun 12, 2022)

Sovereign Grace said:


> The Five Solas Series set
> Recovering the Gospel series by Paul Washer
> The Potter‘s Freedom by James White
> The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen
> The Attribute of God by A. W. Pink


I’m not familiar with the first set you mention. Who’s that edited/published by?


----------



## lynnie (Jun 12, 2022)

I am rereading The Sovereignty of God by Pink, and it is really helping me deal with my emotional reaction to what is going on in the USA in so many ways. I am thinking I may need to reread it regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jun 12, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> I’m not familiar with the first set you mention. Who’s that edited/published by?











The Five Solas Series Pack


Discover the five declarations that formed the heart of the 16th-century Protestant Reformation---and still hold relevance for the church and contemporary life 500 years later. Includes Stephen Wellum's Christ Alone, Thomas Schreiner's Faith Alone, David VanDrunen's God's Glory Alone, Matthew...




www.christianbook.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 12, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Given the other books in your list were more monumental works, I’m wondering your reasoning for this one. It’s excellent, of course. No doubt about that. I would just like to see your particular reason.


He's a good writer and he is fun to read on metaphysical issues, especially when he starts analyzing Hodge and Nevin.


----------



## JimmyH (Jun 12, 2022)

Knowing God, by J.I. Packer, and Looking Unto Jesus, by Issac Ambrose

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## py3ak (Jun 13, 2022)

In order to be worth revisiting multiple times a book has to be enjoyable to read, contain layers, and be suggestive. A lot of theology that is handled as technical writing rather than literary craft, is therefore unlikely to make the cut. The experience Daniel describes is not uncommon. A book might make a strong impression because of its novelty. But "novelty" is an adventitious and unpredictable quality, because it is different for nearly every reader. If I've already read the same thing somewhere else, it won't make such a vivid impression.

_The Three Forms of Unity_ and _The Westminster Standards_ will certainly repay rereading, and I think the enjoyment of them grows with more familiarity.
Geerhardus Vos, _Biblical Theology_ also stands out. It can be reread with pleasure and profit.
Bunyan _Pilgrim's Progress_ by its nature is well suited for frequent re-reading, perhaps in an occasional rather than systematic way (i.e., not necessarily reading it in sequence every time).
Lady Julian of Norwich, _Revelations of Divine Love_ is ideal for dipping into again and again because her simple diction and telling phrases contain ideas that can't be exhausted.
John Newton's letters can be revisited, because their blend of clear sense with an atmosphere of grace really doesn't get old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jun 13, 2022)

Flavel's sermons on Christ in Vol. 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 13, 2022)

In addition to the books mentioned above, I recommend a book by J. van Lodenstein
https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...-of-reformed-spirituality-van-lodenstein.html. Lodenstein was part of the Dutch Reformation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 13, 2022)

We could list what we consider the greatest books, but that doesn't account for works that have personally had a great effect in ones own life. Books I revisit include Henry Scougal's Life of God in the Soul of Man, a compilation of Jonathan Edward's sermons called Knowing Christ, G. Vos Biblical Theology + a compilation of his sermons, and Richard Sibbes' A Bruised Reed He Will Not Break.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CathH (Jun 13, 2022)

jwithnell said:


> We could list what we consider the greatest books, but that doesn't account for works that have personally had a great effect in ones own life. Books I revisit include Henry Scougal's Life of God in the Soul of Man, a compilation of Jonathan Edward's sermons called Knowing Christ, G. Vos Biblical Theology + a compilation of his sermons, and Richard Sibbes' A Bruised Reed He Will Not Break.


Yes, the ones I revisit (or should revisit more often) are not necessarily what I'd put on a list of the greatest books. Here are some which I know, when I pick them up, I will be sure to find something like a reminder of what to put into practice, or else material I'll be able to chew on for a while.

* Matthew Henry, _The Communicant's Companion_
* John Murray, _O Death, Where Is Thy Sting?_
* Shedd, _Sermons to the Natural Man_ (somehow more often than his sermons _To the Spiritual Man_)
* Sinclair Ferguson, _Devoted to God_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeeD (Jun 13, 2022)

Bunyan, _Holy War and Pilgrim's Progress_
Fisher, _Marrow of Modern Divinity_
Bennett, _Valley of Vision_
Ryle, _Holiness_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ADKing (Jun 15, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Anything by Hugh Martin...


I heartily second this. I can't believe I went as long as I did without reading his works. Highly recommended! I think John Murray had it right when he said: ‘All his (Martin’s) writings exhibit an unexcelled warmth and fervour. No one could scale higher heights of sanctified eloquence.’

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 15, 2022)

ADKing said:


> I heartily second this. I can't believe I went as long as I did without reading his works. Highly recommended! I think John Murray had it right when he said: ‘All his (Martin’s) writings exhibit an unexcelled warmth and fervour. No one could scale higher heights of sanctified eloquence.’


If you had to pick one work specifically to get started, which would you recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andres (Jun 15, 2022)

I've read Venning's the Sinfulness of Sin multiple times and I profit each time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Jun 16, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


> If you had to pick one work specifically to get started, which would you recommend?


The Shadow of Calvary was the first one I read. They are sermons/meditations on the suffering of Christ in Gethsemane and at his trial. They are profound and deeply experiential. 

And because when you ask for one recommendation you can never get just one (!), a close second would be The Abiding Presence. It is shorter, and a little meatier, but gives some great reflections for how to read the Gospels.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 16, 2022)

ADKing said:


> The Shadow of Calvary was the first one I read. They are sermons/meditations on the suffering of Christ in Gethsemane and at his trial. They are profound and deeply experiential. So
> 
> And because when you ask for one recommendation you can never get just one (!), a close second would be The Abiding Presence. It is shorter, and a little meatier, but gives some great reflections for how to read the Gospels.


Thanks I will add these to my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 16, 2022)

ADKing said:


> I heartily second this. I can't believe I went as long as I did without reading his works. Highly recommended! I think John Murray had it right when he said: ‘All his (Martin’s) writings exhibit an unexcelled warmth and fervour. No one could scale higher heights of sanctified eloquence.’



I actually only began reading Hugh Martin about three years ago when Banner of Truth republished _The Atonement_. It really is amazing that it took me so long to get around to reading anything by him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## En Kristo (Jun 16, 2022)

_By What Standard, An Analysis of the Theology of Cornelius Van Til _- R. J. Rushdoony

This is the book that Cornelius Van Til would have written if he were not thinking in Dutch. It really gets at the authority of scripture. It is enormously helpful in developing a Christian worldview.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AnotherDaniel (Jun 18, 2022)

A Little Book on the Christian Life by Calvin



https://www.ligonier.org/store/a-little-book-on-the-christian-life-paperback

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## C4MERON (Jun 18, 2022)

I would add ‘The christians Daily Walk’ by Henry Scudder and include Bunyan’s Pilgrims Progress plus Calvin’s Institutes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redneck_still_Reforming (Jun 18, 2022)

As I am new(ish) to Reformed Theology, I can't give many specific titles, but as I've been thinking about this topic, I've come up with categories. This may or may not be helpful as it is vague

1) Systematic theology (ex. Berkhof, Dabney, Hodge, Calvin, VanMastricht) or Biblical Theology (ex. Vos, Beale, Morales)-- This depends quite heavily on your niche and what is most beneficial to your immediate context
2) Practical theology: Puritan (ex. Bruised Reed, Godly Man's Picture, A Body of Divinity) or other Reformed figure before 19th century (ex. Calvin's Little Book)
3) Classic Fiction (ex. Chaucer, Dante, Bunyan, Percy, Vergil)
4) Philosophy (ex. Plato, Aristotle, Nietzche, Hume, Descartes)
5) Biography (your favorite theologian so that when you read him, you can appreciate the context and needs that he was adressing)
6) Your Confession and its related documents 

Choose one work in each category and interact with the text itself then criticism (+ or —) of the text.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NM_Presby (Jun 20, 2022)

Redneck_still_Reforming said:


> As I am new(ish) to Reformed Theology, I can't give many specific titles, but as I've been thinking about this topic, I've come up with categories. This may or may not be helpful as it is vague
> 
> 1) Systematic theology (ex. Berkhof, Dabney, Hodge, Calvin, VanMastricht) or Biblical Theology (ex. Vos, Beale, Morales)-- This depends quite heavily on your niche and what is most beneficial to your immediate context
> 2) Practical theology: Puritan (ex. Bruised Reed, Godly Man's Picture, A Body of Divinity) or other Reformed figure before 19th century (ex. Calvin's Little Book)
> ...


This is a helpful way to think about this, thank you!


----------



## ZackF (Jun 20, 2022)

This thread has been educating and convicting. The Westminster Standards are my most revisited works. I have a FOMO issue with spiritual writings that is more under control with secular works. There are several secular works that I've revisited multiple times over the years like Drucker's "The Effective Executive" and David Allen's "Getting Things Done." There are so many rich works in history of the church, it seems a "waste" to reread any. This thread has challenged that outlook sufficiently enough for me to rethink it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac (Jun 21, 2022)

In addition to many of the books already mentioned:

The Whole Christ - Sinclair Ferguson (I know this was mentioned but I am currently re reading it for the 3rd time! SO valuable)
The Expulsive Power of a New Affection - Thomas Chalmers (A sermon by Chalmers that never fails to convict and speak)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jun 21, 2022)

Everyone who is able should read the Greek New Testament multiple times a year. A chapter at breakfast, lunch, and dinner will have one reading it four times in a year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NM_Presby (Jun 21, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> Everyone who is able should read the Greek New Testament multiple times a year. A chapter at breakfast, lunch, and dinner will have one reading it four times in a year.


If only my Greek were good enough 

I’ve completed 3 semesters in seminary, but I still have a bit of work to do before I can simply sit down and read. If you have any suggestions for bridging that gap I welcome them!


----------

